# Normal birth after breech birth?



## KLM (Mar 2, 2015)

Well hello all,

Its been a while since I have been here, I even forgot my password and had to re-set it.

My question of the day...

My mare last year lost her foal to a breech birth. She was at a foaling barn, under cameras and help was present the entire time. The vet was of course on an emergency call elsewhere and so was the back up vet. The foaling attendant was unable to get the foal turned, he was pressed up too tight to the pelvis. Finally after some time to save my mare she pulled the foal out by the tail, knowing he would be dead due to the amount of time and lack of oxygen.

The good news was my mare was saved with minimal tearing and accepted the loss of her foal. She was a total hussy a week later and i made her wait another month before breeding her back.

So here I sit... a year later. All year long I have stressed over the upcoming foal. She has had one foal previously, a normal textbook delivery.

What causes the foal not to present normally. If a mare has a breech foal once is she likely to do it again? Or is this just "one of those things" that occasionally happen?





bailey1.htmlbailey2.htmlbailey4.html

bailey3.html


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 2, 2015)

From what I have heard/read, no she should not be prone to another breech. At least not anymore than she was prior to her breech foaling. I have heard that if there were substantial tearing and damages done that there could be complications. But they normally have to do with being susceptible to bacteria and infection, that may lead to slipping a foal.

Here is a link that is helpful on how deal with a breech. There are others I'll be looking for. http://www.scottcreek.com/breach-foal.html


----------



## KLM (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you!

The tearing was minimal. She was treated with antibiotics for 10 days after foaling, examined and cleared for breeding by the veterinarian.

I am hoping since her prior foaling was "textbook" we have no complications.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 2, 2015)

I forgot to say WELCOME BACK!!!! Also if the vet says its an all go then I say double thumbs up



looking forward to some future babies. Hope you will keep us updated.


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2015)

She is no more likely to have a breech birth than any other mare. Each pregnancy is "unique" so she is not "prone" to another breech. Just make sure she has lots of access to being outside and normal exercise so she can roll that new baby into position for you.

How about a few pictures of the new momma to be and we're very glad you're back!!!

And good job having her vet checked for this pregnancy. We'll pray for a completely uneventful delivery of a healthy little one for you this year!!!


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you! So nerve wracking!!!

I tried to add pics from my work computer and had no luck... Trying again!

Here are a few from 2 nights ago...

The last two are Bailey and her last filly (year before last)


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 3, 2015)

So pretty. Adorable baby can't wait to see what she has this time



. Is she a pintaloosa? Looks like mottling on her muzzle? Maybe the lighting. Very pretty girl


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Yup, Pintaloosa.

Bailey, AKA- Bar B Supreme Attitude. By Brewers Classic Supreme X Cherryville Rios Elegant Attitude.

She is in foal to my avatar picture Sierras Dance Duster. A Buckskin pinto.

Hoping for color... happy with healthy!


----------



## weerunner (Mar 3, 2015)

How far along would she be? Her vulva does look quite loose, but that can happen if you catch them when they are relaxing.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't wait see that combo. Very nice pair


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Tonight's progress photos:

She is loose... Jello butt and loose poop.

Bag is a little fuller


----------



## KLM (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, oops... She is 332 days


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounding and looking very exciting KLM





Wishing you the very best for a safe foaling


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm going on two and a half days..? Till foaling. Unless her bag gets smaller. Its interesting to see how close you can get to the exact date.


----------



## KLM (Mar 4, 2015)

Rebecca... Are we gonna race?





Bailey had an off and on uncomfortable night, down several times, but nada





Kandi


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

AWww cute little girl!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree with Rebecca, not long now.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 4, 2015)

We shall see :} lol. Too bad there's no smiley face grining and rubbing its hands together. I am limited on my tablet. She looks adorable, making the tight ear pulled back nostril face. My littlest girl does that when she eats. Its her moment of being content.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 4, 2015)

Hope to see baby pics soon!!!!


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks very promising... baby looks forward of center, udder looks good, she's nicely elongated. Is baby lined up... momma looking slab-sided? Let her have good room to roll, and we should be reading an announcement soon!


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

More slab sided this morning than she has been. Pulled up in the flanks and relaxed in the tail head and vulva. Her bag didn't seem as full last night though






I hope its soon... I am starting to have trouble waking up to my alarm every hour!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

Just think about how cute the baby will be and then you'll wake up. I was watching a friends made, and set my alarm every half hour. Whoo am I glad it was only three days.


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

I forgot to add last nights pictures...

Warning... Lady bits 

I don't know why the pictures turned... Sorry


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 5, 2015)

Enjoying the sun and green grass. I'm falling out of my chair laughing, thanks for the warning



. Haha wow I think I had too much green tea. A friend told me the caffeine is really high, no wonder I can't stop laughing.


----------



## KLM (Mar 5, 2015)

Aha! Headed out to get green tea! Glad to know there is something to help keep me awake!

Glad I could give you a laugh


----------



##  (Mar 5, 2015)

That nice and loose vuvla would have me sleeping in the barn at night and probably on the stall!! She's looking really good.... shouldn't be long now!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol recently started drinking tea. And wow I am energized. And some put me to sleep. Whish I new about them sooner.


----------



## KLM (Mar 6, 2015)

Still no baby. I think she has changed her mind about having a baby!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 6, 2015)

She's probably holding on to the baby tight just go against my prediction. Smart little lady. Or maybe she needs some green tea lol


----------



## KLM (Mar 12, 2015)

I am beginning to feel like my dates are off or something. Bailey is still very pregnant, I can see baby movement, her bag however has gone down. Is this some kind of sick mare joke? Get mom a ton of sleepless nights then say just kidding?

I am beginning to dislike this mare! (Just kidding, love her, but come on!)


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol. One of my girls relaxes a lot when she's eating, to the point that feel the baby will just fall out. I mean its unbelievable.

I bet bailey is enjoying toying with everyone.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2015)

Bailey thinks its a great joke , she acts all serious while your around then when your not looking she does this


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm just snickering here. I bet of you go back through old threads you will "hear" this theme over and over during the last part of the waiting period! These mares are sneaky and I think they enjoy making us crazy. But have no fear.... every day that passes is one day closer to that beautiful little one!


----------



## KLM (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol. You guys are right... Pregnant mares are evil! She is probably telling all the other horses "look what I can make her do!" Hahaha


----------



## Miniv (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep....lots of waiting........I swear they enjoy watching us having little anxiety attacks.

And then after the foal is born, MORE waiting and watching and frustration while the baby figures out where the nozzles are!


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2015)

How true....... how true!


----------



## KLM (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, I can't exactly say I am happy she is still pregnant, but I am happy she hasn't foaled yet. We lost my Father-in-law last week and had a ton of stuff to do, funeral arrangements and family to deal with. I was gone from sun up to past dark every day and just kept praying she would wait.

Now I am starting to see some more significant changes and am thinking we may actually have a foal within a week... Or... she's still messing with me and I just think she is changing because I haven't been really paying that close of attention to her for the past 5 days!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss KLM.





Sounds exciting about the changes you are seeing with your mare



Hoping that when she does decide the time is right that it brings a smile to your face after a not so good couple of weeks.

Take care


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 18, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. And very nice that she waited for you. I'm excited to see what she's been hiding. And who knows maybe she is messing with you. I thought she would have popped a couple weeks ago. And I was way off obviously


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, but glad she waited so you could enjoy those special newborn snuggles. May they bring you joy when the little one arrives!


----------



## KLM (Mar 19, 2015)

Bailey has a definite drop in her belly... I am hoping this means I will have a baby by the end of the weekend... Or sooner.

The darker photo was last night, the daylight pic was a couple of weeks ago.

And thank you all for your condolences.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks promising O


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

Ill second that, looking very promising






How is her udder looking ,any tail resistance ?


----------



## KLM (Mar 19, 2015)

Udder is much fuller, tail resistance is "eh"

She has waxing on her udder again. I'm thinking its a Friday baby.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

Well best of luck for a safe foaling





Will be awaiting the news


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope so. And lots of pics would be a plus.

When I check my girls tail she holds tight. Then I check another that's due way later and she's loosy Goosy. So puzzling :-\


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2015)

Friday sounds like a perfect day to me! Gives you the whole weekend to enjoy a new baby..... and sleep!!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 20, 2015)

It is Friday! Going to be watching!


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2015)

Checking in for news.... and hoping all goes perfectly for both of you!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 20, 2015)

Any news? Kim's right itsssssss, drum role please... Friday!!!!


----------



## KLM (Mar 21, 2015)

Ugh... Friday came and went. Watching her tonight pretty closely. She seems uncomfortable, but not in labor. Maybe tomorrow, or the next day, or...

Udder pics included... What do you all think?


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2015)

Baby forward of center, udder nicely developed, so it's just a matter of her choosing the time to see that little one. Without seeing her elongation, I'd be watching her extremely closely, as she could go quickly. Watch for personality changes, rolling baby into position even more, yawning, butt pushing, cow patties.... the whole gambit. And watch for vulva color changes. Right now it's just a matter of time.... she could go quickly or hold out a bit.

Just part of these frustrating mares, but she's looking just perfect and in good condition to go!


----------



## KLM (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, I'm starting to feel really sorry for this little mare. I guess that's good, I was mad at her for making me wait, but this just looks uncomfortable!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2015)

She certainly looks as though she could foal any time now - perhaps she already has?? I wouldn't leave her alone for a second if it was me. Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup, this is a 'don't leave for a minute' mare. Happy foaling and praying for a safe and uneventful foaling!


----------



## KLM (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup, she is getting very regular visits from me. Still no baby, still very miserable looking and she was down A LOT last night.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2015)

Just a waitin'........


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 22, 2015)

Our last mare that foaled was laying out flat every time I checked on her. Something she had not been doing. She foaled the next night. Our first mare layed down more than normal the night before she foaled. She actually foaled at 11 am that morning.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 22, 2015)

Very excited to see what's been cooking


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

Me too. By the way she looks I don't think you will be waiting much longer.

My fingers are crossed for a safe delivery


----------



## KLM (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your positive thoughts! I am praying for a safe and uneventful foaling. My horsey nurse midwife who foaled her out the last 3 times told me I have a couple of days... Up to a week left. What??????

Regardless, I will be up AGAIN with her tonight.

Today's glamour shot...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 22, 2015)

If that mare last a week, I'll be shocked. That's as ready to have a baby as I've ever seen!


----------



## KLM (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you Magic Marker... I don't know that "I" can go another week!!!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm new to this world of mini foaling, but she looks ready to POP! Fingers crossed we see a beautiful baby soon, after a wonderfully smooth and hassle free foaling of course!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 22, 2015)

I know what you mean. First foal born for us was over 350 days, second mare was close to on time. Babies two weeks apart. Third mare will go tonight, maybe tomorrow (don't see that happening). Last mare is then due in four to six weeks. That does not include the half Arab that has us totally confused. Penned next to house. Breeding we saw should of had the mare foal no later than March 10. She is only half bagged up and just starting to get relaxed around tailhead. If she took with the breeding we saw, she is over 365 days (yes, a year). Thinking there was some sneaky nighttime business and she is a cycle later, making her on time.


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe a couple of days.... but I'm not thinking a week..... of course it's up to her, but hopefully she'll take pity on all of us! Good choice in watching her like a hawk!!


----------



## KLM (Mar 24, 2015)

Well we are STILL pregnant. But more changes. I can remove her wide load sign... She is flat sided and sunk in the flanks. She was really bitc... Cranky this morning. Her vulva was a bit puckered, but I thnk that had to do with her crankiness... She didn't want me bothering her.

Pics attached.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 24, 2015)

Ooooohhh, she looks like a can of biscuits! A question about the tail. I was watching Patty. The day before she foaled. She was doing some running in the yard and she would stand swishing her tail. You say resistance. Explain. I was assuming she would not be able to swish her tail when it was time. Which I was gone when she foaled so I did not get to see if her tail was moving.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 24, 2015)

They can swish there tail. Tail resistance is when you hold there tail and lift it. Normally the horse will clamp their tail against there rump. When they have no resistance, you can lift their tail.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh. Well I was looking at that all wrong. Lol.


----------



## KLM (Mar 24, 2015)

She is swishing her tail big time. Does not clamp her tail down but is cranky about me messing with her tail and who ha!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 24, 2015)

She looks closer


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2015)

Better get out your catcher's mitt...... won't be long now. Don't turn your back!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll be checking back tomorrow for some cute baby pics!


----------



## KLM (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh! Still no baby. But my sleep deprivation has caught up to me. I fell asleep last night at 1:30 and missed my alarm and slept until 4:30. When I woke up I rushed out to the barn to find a sleepy mare blinking her eyes at me... and thankfully no baby or labor problems!

Now for the funny part. I was dreaming just before I woke up. My dream was the same thing. I had slept through my alarm and rushed out to the barn to find all my other mares had foaled (they aren't pregnant) and Bailey was still pregnant. I think this is my mind being jealous that everyone elses mares are having foals and not mine!


----------



## KLM (Mar 25, 2015)

So... As a distraction to my mare NOT foaling for me, let's play "does this mare look pregnant to you?" If she is, the stallion got her through the pipe panels last summer. My heart says "please no" then my eyes say "look pregnant to me!"


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 25, 2015)

Stallions can be sneaky. When I purchased my miniature stallion, the breeder knew she was expecting onr foal from him. Saw him get out and cover her. Three years later she goes to do the paperwork on two other colts that where born that following year. Did DNA on all the stallions she had. None matched, so she contacted me. Sent the stallions DNA in and he matched. She has no idea how he got to those mares becaise he never escaped the pen again.


----------



## KLM (Mar 25, 2015)

I had this mare, Bailey and another in the pasture next to the stallion paddock. The reason was to see if they came into heat. Bailey did, bred her and she took... obviously! This mare, Babe, never showed interest in the stallion or signs of heat. The other mare hated him and wouldn't let him near her. I hand breed everything, so I know when babies are due!

When I filled out my stallion report, I only listed Bailey. Curious if I am going to amend a stallion report and add another mare!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

The one picture is a bit suspicious to me as she appears a bit lopsided, which is a good sign of pregnancy... depending on how far along she is. But could you take a picture of her from the back and looking 'down' her sides to her head please. And squat down right at her level. This will more accurately show how (or if) a baby could be riding in there. Looks like a possibility, and can't wait to see better angle picture.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks pregnant


----------



## KLM (Mar 27, 2015)

Still no baby...


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 27, 2015)

Belly will be dragging soon. She'll need a skateboard under there lol


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2015)

She looks as ready as she can be... so it's all up to her, now. Luckily we know she WILL foal... she's just putting on the final touches!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 27, 2015)

The like is back!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 27, 2015)

Goodness gracious, she is so big, it looks as though she has lost her legs! Lol. I think you will be getting a baby soon!


----------



## KLM (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, tail resistance is at zero, grumpiness is high. She stood in the shade yesterday with her head hanging low and just looked miserable. I could have sworn she would foal last night... But nope!

She is waxed and had sticky dried milk on her tummy in front of her bag.

Maybe today or tonight...

Oh... And doesn't she look happy?


----------



## Kim P (Mar 28, 2015)

Poor thing.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 28, 2015)

She is like "I really don't feel like you taking my picture right now!".


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol what a grump. She does have good reason though. Not long, I say tonight for sure. Teats are pointed down.


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2015)

She is perfectly elongated and looks ready to go. Come on little momma.... show us that beautiful baby!!!!!

Do NOT take your eyes off her. Make a nice bed in the barn!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 28, 2015)

Our last mare was like yours. Waxed and grumpy. Put her in her stall and a hour later she was in labor. Foal was not presented right. Thank god we were there or we would have lost both mare and foal. We only lost the foal. Mare is back to her normal self.


----------



## KLM (Mar 28, 2015)

Come on Bailey!!! Mama wants to sleep in her bed again!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Any news!!!??! New baby!!??


----------



## KLM (Mar 29, 2015)

Sigh... No baby still. I think my mare may be the one that does stay pregnant forever. :/


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, I had one, Callie, who ALWAYS coaled on day 365! Hopefully she'll take pity on is before that day arrives for you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2015)

She certainly looks ready





Fingers crossed for a safe arrival


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

Baby yet?


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Phew that lady just doesn't want to let go :-!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm hoping to wake up tomorrow to baby news



Poor mare looks so ready to pop in the last pics, it can't be long now!


----------



## KLM (Mar 30, 2015)

ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!

My friend had THREE, count them 3!!! babies born last night. So not fair! (stomps foot)











OK, little girl fit over... big sigh...


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I can only imagine how tired your friend must be, but oh what a barn full of cuteness! Hopefully she doesn't hold out much longer, and you get to meet a cute baby soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

I really thought Id be signing on and seeing a baby this morning. It must be those final touches shes putting on for you


----------



## KLM (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe she is painting spots and removing any extra pieces... like boy parts!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

ooooh spots !!! well I know someone on here that will be very happy to wait for spots





And hoping the filly fairy is on her way too


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh SPOTS!!!!!! Come on little momma, Auntie Diane wants to see LOTS of SPOTS!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 30, 2015)

Well if she's gonna be removing parts she better do it fast, cause I'm getting antsy over here. And I don't know how long everyone else will hold out....ehhem Diane. I think she wants those spots now


----------



## Kim P (Mar 31, 2015)

Hoping to see a babying soon!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 2, 2015)

Any updates?? I've been stalking this thread and wondering how she is doing!!??


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

Update?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm trying not to worry...but I'm worried


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2015)

Please!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 2, 2015)

For our own sanity and reassurance we need to know everything is OK? I hope you post soon


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello? We really need an update here!! Are you and mama doing ok??


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 4, 2015)

If I had your contact information you would be bombarded with messages. Are you OK,? is she OK,? I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

Hope all is ok and you have just been too busy


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry guys!!!

I got the flu and have been out of commission. My internet at my house is very unreliable. AT&T says they are working on the tower.

So, No update.

For some strange reason her bag has gone way down. Still has milk, but a little bag. I have no clue what she is doing. I have to say at this point I am at my witts end and am going to have the vet come check her if I don't have a baby by this weekend.

Sorry to make you all worry


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

THANKS!!!! I was thinking you vanished off the face of the earth!!! Good to know she's OK and doing well. Sorry she hasn't foaled yet. But at least you didn't flush your self down the toilet yet



. I think by the end of the summer I will. Unless all my girls foal quickly.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

So sorry you have been sick with the flu!! It's awful stuff this year! Very glad to hear from you though! Let us know what the vet says, it is very strange that she has not foaled yet ? how many days is she now?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

I think that flu has some how skipped Illinois. Or at least where i am. My brother in-law was recently sick. But I think he just over indulge himself on easter. He looked like a stuffed pig lol.


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

So, my calendar disappeared. On breeding dates, this is what I know. She lost her foal 2/20/14, breech birth. Vet put her on antibiotics and said to go ahead and breed her again. I did not breed her on her foal heat, or her next cycle to give her time to heal. I bred her on her second full cycle after her foal heat. End of April thru beginning of May if my memory is correct.

I have attached pictures of her weird bag. Oh... And last night when I squeezed the "milk" color was almost Orange... What the heck is that all about? And she has had waxing every day for over a month.


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

I forgot to take a side picture last night... sorry


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

If you have the vet out. Ask them about mastitis. Its odd that she has been waxing that long. She looks slab sided.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh and can u get a pic of the milk? Some actually have bloody milk. Rare but I have seen it before


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

I asked the vet about her "waxing" and was told that it is more than likely not "true waxing" more leakage from her laying down and putting pressure on her bag. Also the explanation to her getting up and having her bag smaller on one side after laying down.

I really have no concern about Mastitis. I worked for a TB breeding farm when I was younger and we dealt with several mares with mastitis. Bailey has zero signs of it. Her udder is not painful or hot and she has no fever. Thank you for the suggestion though, its good to cover all bases.

I will try to get a picture tonight. I only squeeze out about 2 drops to test. Up util now it has been a golden yellow, this time it was orange. Not streaky, just a solid sunny orange color. Totally weird. Just wondering if anyone has heard of that before.

I have no concerns of her not being pregnant. She is definitely pregnant. I have gone through 3 pregnancies with her before and she has progressed the same each time. She is easy to tell when she is in season and easy to tell when she is pregnant. Not to mention the obvious foal movement I have witnessed! I am most likely just a paranoid mama to be. This is the first mini mare I have foaled out on my own. I have always taken her and my others to a foaling barn in the past 4-6 weeks prior to their due dates.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think you need to worry about her being pregnant




.


----------



## KLM (Apr 9, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> I don't think you need to worry about her being pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL, I have had friends telling me lately "Maybe she isn't really pregnant" Umm... really? Have you seen her! LOL


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol!, yeah that is NOT the problem!!! Are these "horsey friends" or regular people??


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2015)

Following your on going saga! Hope she foals soon. Never had "orange" milk from any of mine before - that's a new one.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2015)

Several mares will have leakage that dries and people think it's waxing. for 'waxing' think of candle wax and the way it looks.

It sounds like she's moving ahead just perfectly... and making everyone a little crazy.... just as she's supposed to!!!!!


----------



## KLM (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, today's glamour shots... I don't think tonight is the night.

Maybe I am getting used to this!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't get over how dropped down her tummy is!! She looks so ready to go to me!


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2015)

With a mare this far long, we are at her mercy! Physically she looks pretty ready to go, so all you can do is be VERY attentive to her. She could drop and foal whenever she feels the time is right! Any signs that are not "perfect" for foaling can change in minutes, and so we watch and wait, and know she is doing beautifully, and so are you in caring for her! We'll be on alert, and drink more coffee!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 11, 2015)

I never noticed that perfect brown pattern on her back legs by her butt. Lol it kinda looks like she sat in a mud puddle


----------



## KLM (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the "sat in a mud puddle!"





Still no baby... no forward progress.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 13, 2015)

You poor thing! Do you know how many days she is now?


----------



## KLM (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I think I mentioned this previously, but I lost my calendar from last year. The husband should not be allowed to clean up my office!

I specifically remember last fall saying she would be "due" around my birthday. That would have been 4/2.

Now this I do know. She lost her last foal 2/20/2014. It was a full term breech birth, very close to her due date. I never breed on the foal heat, and did not breed her on her first cycle after that because I wanted to give her more time to heal from the tearing caused by the breech birth. I bred her on her second cycle. I counted 28 days... (thinking human) so in reality it could be her 3rd cycle (21 days for horses) which would have made her 342 days on 4/8/2015... her second cycle would have had her at 342 days on 3/18/2015.

So... my educated guess... and I am using educated loosely and guess as a more accurate term for me... she is 347 days.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds pretty educated, you lost me at the first double digits lol


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh yes, I'm so sorry you had to type all that out again! I forgot that your calander got thrown away... Surely she will have the baby soon! I'm going to guess that she's going to have a colt.


----------



## KLM (Apr 14, 2015)

No worries, I didn't mind typing it all out. Getting down to the science of things made me feel a little less like banging my head against the wall.

I admit I feel a bit dumb on using a human 28 day calendar vs. The horse 21 day spread!

So for an update... She looks back to the dropped down tummy this morning. Maybe we are finally in the home stretch?


----------



## KLM (Apr 15, 2015)

Today's pics... Still dropped, still pregnant!

Not much in the milk dept though :/


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

She looks fine, and it appears there is an udder there..... how about a picture from the back to see how baby is riding!


----------



## KLM (Apr 20, 2015)

I was positive this was going to be the weekend. Yesterday she rolled 5 times, kept standing stretched out like she was going to pee, but didn't. Her bag was full and hard, teats pointing down and well separated. Each night check found her more and more annoyed to see me to the point she just ignored me. But still... No baby





after being on pasture all day her udder went down, but teats were still way bigger than they were a week ago.

Diane here are the pics you requested:


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

On the plus side, she can't hold that baby in forever



......lol


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

She is looking READY!!! Now you just have to convince her. Baby forward of center, VERY nice udder, and looking GREAT!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Gonna use that picture as a mental reference for my girls. That way I know the line up


----------



## KLM (Apr 20, 2015)

Could you guys please come tell her she's ready? I don't think she believes me!!!


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll try sending some positive thoughts your way. But these ladies have minds of their own!!! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2015)

Sending some "ready to foal" vibes your way


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe she wants a Mani pedi combo first lol


----------



## KLM (Apr 22, 2015)

Ha! Rebecca. She got her mani/pedi last friday. Poor thing could barely stand on three legs. My farrier had issues with her big ole belly in the way!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmm well then she's just being stubborn. Dangle a carrot in front of her and say, I'll trade you this for the baby, now and em over


----------



## KLM (Apr 27, 2015)

So, I just thought I would update... I am sure you are as sick of waiting for this mare as I am.





Still no baby.

This weekend was lots of rolling, lots of butt rubbing, some changes to her udder and milk color has turned more white.

I would say, Yay, progress, but I am done being hopeful that we are near the end.





I am still going out checking her hourly



. The good news, I have become a pro at going back to sleep quickly!

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

OMG - so sorry to hear this!





YEAH - becoming a pro at "cat napping". My hubby was GREAT at that - for many years while in the military. Now, not so much... He woke up today - "Din-Din" was crowing in front yard (not supposed to be there) under our bedroom window. He got up! Good thing he's off tonight - or it would be a problem.

Now that I've written before checking pics... I've got to go check.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 27, 2015)

Aww you poor thing!! I bet you are worn out!! I hope she won't hold out on you too much longer!


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for the update, and unfortunately, all I can add is "one day closer" ! LOL


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

At this point you need a 50pack of those 5hour energies lol. I feel as though she is trying to set some record....?:-\


----------



## KLM (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally, finally, finally!!!

ITS A GIRL!!!

Born at 5:00 this morning. Mama snuck her in just before my 5:00 AM check. Pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 30, 2015)

Wooooo whooooo!!!!! Yay finally!!! So what color!!! Pics pics pics!! Now you can sleep. Wow she was holding on forever. Congratulations!!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 30, 2015)

Yay!!!!! I'm soooo happy everything went ok!!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 30, 2015)

Yay!!!!! Congrats and so happy for you!!!! Can't wait for pics!,!!


----------



## KLM (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, color... I haven't a clue. Guessing something silver.

Mom is a silver bay pintaloosa. Her mom was a buckskin pinto, her dad was a red appaloosa.

Dad is a buckskin pinto out of a palomino pinto by a buckskin sire.

All that color must have been intimidating because baby has zero!!!

Daddy's name is River, mama is Bailey...

Barn name for baby is Brooke






I will post more as she unfolds.

Mama and baby are doing great. Baby pooped 3 times, bucking around the stall and kicking at her mama already. She is going to be fun!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 30, 2015)

Silver very nice. She has a fantastic head with a teeny tiny muzzel ....maybe there are some spots under there...that's possible color. Either way silver is really pretty. And there are tons of people who are trying to produce it.



so cute


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!!! She is CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! I want to snatch her up and hold her!! Lol! Congrats!!!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

How exciting and CONGRATULATIONS to you and momma. She is very feminine looking with such a pretty head!

Just awesome, and can't wait for more pictures as she unfolds!

Congratulations again. Rest well tonight~~if you can pull yourself away from checking on that precious little one!


----------



## KLM (Apr 30, 2015)

It's a little bit heartbreaking watching mama with her. Every time she takes a nap, mama nudges her awake every few minutes and stands guard over her. It makes me think she is making sure she is still alive. She didn't do that with her last foal. I think she remembers losing last years baby.





God bless the broodmares. They are truly amazing!!!

I also thank God for seeing her safely into the world, since Bailey obviously had no intention of allowing me to oversee it!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, where would we be without those wonderful mommas!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous and well worth the wait


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

she is absolutely fantastic!

Your post w/ pics had me laughing - just what I needed after a rough day at work. Loved the way you came up with her barn name!!

Those heterozygous spots (pinto) are just sooo funny!! BUT w/ the appaloosa breeding too, I'm thinking there is a chance that she will "color out/up" later?? I love silvers - that's one solid color I don't mind at all...



They always change colors thu the year - never staying the same (well maybe they would kept up in the barn?).

Take care and get some "z's" for yourself now. THEN we'll look forward to seeing Brooke's unfolded pics.


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2015)

Any new pics of that cutie??!!


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

Now quit spending all your time playing with that little one, and share a few new pictures with the Aunties!!!


----------



## KLM (May 11, 2015)

Ok Aunties, here she is. Doing some DNA color testing, as I think she may be a smokey black. She has blue eyes.

Unfortunately for me, I have trouble getting pics of her not in the shade!!

She is a doll though, very feminine. Such a girl. Mama is very protective and attentive.

The one pic is a family photo.. That's papa in the background looking at what he made


----------



##  (May 11, 2015)

She is just beautiful! Let us know about the color testing. If she's a smokey black, she beat the odds! Only a 4.5% chance, but wouldn't that be something!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 11, 2015)

Still a very pretty little girl!

Yes, our smokey silver black gelding was also born w/ blue eyes. He injured his left eye as a yearling, but I have the pics of his right eye (going thru them) now at 5 yrs of age... Not sure now when he actually changed - will have to see, but don't think I have a lot of close ups of his "good" eye...


----------



## KLM (May 11, 2015)

I'm so up in the air! The blue eyes are throwing me, but I'm being told it is a genetic marker of her being a smokey black. No matter what color she is, the coat color calculator says all the possibilities that she looks to be are at the highest 5.6% so I think all the color odds are out the window!

I sent pics to some color genius friends and got back "Oh, definitely smokey black" So I said... "HOW!"

Sent pics of Papa and got back, test him, he looks to be a smokey cream. So I checked. His dad was buckskin, his mom was registered as a palomino, so its possible. DNA being sent on on daddy and daughter. And while I am at it, what the heck, I will test her mama as well. Her sire is Brewers Classic Supreme, a chestnut appaloosa, her mama is a buckskin pinto. Not sure where the silver is coming from, but I was told she is silver, although she has never been tested.


----------



## KLM (May 11, 2015)

Here are some pics of mama... Bar B Supreme Attitude

What color does she look like to you guys?


----------



## SummerTime (May 11, 2015)

Wow!! She is stunning! I just love her color! Her coloring looks similar to my colt that was a silver black... But he didn't have blue eyes.. How neat if she is a smokey black with blue eyes! Thank you for the pictures! Can't wait to see what the testing says!


----------



## SummerTime (May 11, 2015)

I'm super dumb when it comes to color so I'm probably wrong but the little bit of dark on her knees makes me think silver bay.


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2015)

The mare could be a silver bay, but really hard to be sure with the white legs, can't see the tell tale darker lower legs. But, looking at her clipped picture, she's rather dark for a chestnut, my reds clip out to an orangy color; where my silvers clip darker. Her chestnut sire could carry silver or be a silver bay.

Only way to know for sure is to color test.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 12, 2015)

ditto what Chanda said. The red horses (to include chestnut, sorrel, palomino and cremello) can carry a silver gene that hides thru many generations.

Recently, someone in the Silver Equine FB page posted a pic of a "silver buckskin". Looked like a true buckskin! His black points didn't appear diluted at all by the silver gene - which is unusual, to say the least. Post stated that he had tested as a single cream gene, single bay gene and a single silver gene. Can't remember the red/black ratio... Someone was looking for pics of silver buckskins & smokey silver blacks and that was how that pic came to be posted.

Let us know what all your testing reveals! That is sooo fun to find out - even if you think you know...

O, and more piccies when you get the chance. She's such eye candy.


----------



## lkblazin (May 12, 2015)

Silver bay



. Can't wait to hear what the tests say.


----------

